# Writing workshop



## fedra (Nov 28, 2015)

Interested in a weekly writing workshop in Glyfada, Greece.

In English, French or Greek.

Short stories, poetry, journaling.

Any available?


----------



## nayakou (May 21, 2016)

The best to my knowledge is the ergastiri dimiourgikis grafis apo ton Patakis. The site doesn't let me post the link, so you have to google it.


----------

